# pretty pets hedgehog food



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

anyone have experience with it or know any reviews only one shop in my whole town sells it and i wanna know if its good or just stick with cat food?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

From what I've read here pretty much all foods made for hedgehogs aren't good and full of junk and fillers. It's better to stick with a high quality cat food. I'm sure someone can tell you more about it!


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

Quinn said:


> From what I've read here pretty much all foods made for hedgehogs aren't good and full of junk and fillers. It's better to stick with a high quality cat food. I'm sure someone can tell you more about it!


i just read a quick review on it apparently their food can cause choking ._. so im trying to find the list of good cat foods (need a shopping list for monday)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely avoid Pretty Pets. It's basically cardboard as far as nutrition goes - the ingredients are absolutely terrible. There's a list of good quality cat foods here - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 The list is an older one, but it gives you an idea of the kinds of brands to look for. The main guidelines are around 30-35% protein, around 15% fat (higher or lower depends on the hedgehog's body shape and activity level), and you want a meat or meat meal for the first ingredient, with no corn in the food.

Also, here's a link to a free download of a hedgehog care book that one of our mods, LizardGirl wrote - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It's fantastic and full of tons of information!


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Definitely avoid Pretty Pets. It's basically cardboard as far as nutrition goes - the ingredients are absolutely terrible. There's a list of good quality cat foods here - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 The list is an older one, but it gives you an idea of the kinds of brands to look for. The main guidelines are around 30-35% protein, around 15% fat (higher or lower depends on the hedgehog's body shape and activity level), and you want a meat or meat meal for the first ingredient, with no corn in the food.
> 
> Also, here's a link to a free download of a hedgehog care book that one of our mods, LizardGirl wrote - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It's fantastic and full of tons of information!


ahh thanks i'll make sure to look when i go out


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep! It's garbage.


----------



## hedgehogcrazy2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm concerned because the diet the breeder was feeding my hedgie was hedgehog food and I don't know how to change her diet to cat food. I think she is picky, but I've only had her a few days.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. Start a new thread with your question.


----------

